# abstände zwischen Panels?



## kira (6. Mrz 2006)

hallo,

ich habe ein Problem:
ich habe fünf verschiedene Panels(North, South, East, West, Center)
diese werden prima angezeigt, allerdings möchte ich z.B. zwischen North und West einen Abstand haben. Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Roar (6. Mrz 2006)

sag mal borderLayout.setHGap(10); das macht dir einen abstand von 10px rein


----------



## kira (6. Mrz 2006)

bist du dir sicher?
ich find da nix


----------



## Roar (6. Mrz 2006)

wo findst du nix? :?
BorderLayout l = ...
l.setHGap(10);
panel.setLayout(l);
panel.add(bla, ...);


----------

